# Rehoming due to allergies



## lady_r0gue

Preloved | rehoming due to allergies other in Totnes, Devon, UK


----------



## Chewie39

It took me a while to get this!

I love kids but why do I feel a lot less sympathy for two kids being rehomed due to "allergies! than I would for the cats 

(Though they are cute)

I'm obviously not the only one who thinks allergies _can_ be seen as the perfect excuse to dump the furry members of the family. Though our Kitty came to us because a newborn baby in her house was admitted to hosp with serious breathing difficulties (and I'm delighted she did) I do think some people see this as the perfect excuse


----------



## marleyboo

im allergic to cats puffy eyes sneezing 

saying that i dont care i love kittys too much :thumbup1:

sorry your children have these allergies and your cats have to find new homes. its very difficult for a cat of those ages to spend so long with you and then to be rehomed. poor kitties. hope you find somewhere for them soon x


----------



## spid

Marleyboo - it's a Mickey take - they are advertising the children NOT the cats - it's an attempt to make people think!


----------



## marleyboo

spid said:


> Marleyboo - it's a Mickey take - they are advertising the children NOT the cats - it's an attempt to make people think!


:lol::lol::lol::lol: think i need more sleep :thumbup1:


----------



## Chewie39

It took me a while as well.

It is kind of subtle - probably _too_ subtle for those who might benefit from reading it


----------



## marleyboo

Chewie39 said:


> It took me a while as well.
> 
> It is kind of subtle - probably _too_ subtle for those who might benefit from reading it


:blush2: im one of those people you have to practically spell it out too :biggrin: xxxx


----------

